# Is it okay to skip the water change as long as the tank is clean?



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

It's been almost 2 weeks now. Tank's unfiltered but Hiko is in even better shape than mid Nov before I added plants and he was sluggish and gasping for air by day 3. Tank's squeaky clean and water's crystal. I do spot some diatoms at the side of the tank but they're very minimal. Hiko is swimming well and is even very active lately. 

My other tank gets cloudy in a matter of 3-4 days. I do WC every 3-4 days and Hiko's tank still looks cleaner than the other tank -after- a WC.

Anyway, is this normal? Yes, I've read OFL water change recommendations but I'm scared I might disturb Hiko's tank too much...


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well the thing is you can't see how much ammonia or nitrites or nitrates in the water, so it is best to do at least a 10% water change


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I see. Anyway, I'm very confused though. I have 2 very similar tanks and both contain only 1 fish each. Is there any reason why Hiko's tank is so clean compared to Lark's?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you test your water or just go by looking at it? To know if it's safe to wait you need to know your Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate levels. As Stone said, looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

No, not testing the water but I have been observing the fish - how it behaves, etc. and he does seem livelier now.

I do find it quite strange that one tank is cleaner than the other. Is there anything that accounts for this? Both have just about the same number and types of plants, lighting and each have only one fish.

I'm happy to keep up with the WC but I wanna figure out first what's with Hiko's tank so I can keep both tanks cleaner in the long run.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No two tanks are the same. My 3 big tanks are all the same as far as I am concerned - one has algae on the glass, one has BBA, and the other has no algae whatsoever. The only thing I care about being the same are the parameters.

Perhaps one gets more sunlight than the other?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Doubt it. Both are indoor tanks next to each other and they get light from the same type of fixture. The thing that's bothering me is the upkeep is nearly the same and yet Lark's tank gets cloudy in a few days.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My tanks are indoors as well 

What do you mean by cloudy? Are there particulates in the water? It is milky?


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd recommend buying some ammonia tester and nitrite tester, just to see if there's something off there. I believe individually the ammonia tester is about 5-7 bucks (as well as the nitrite tester at your local pet store).

I test my levels daily (once a day) just to make sure everything is in check from day to day. That way if something is wrong, I can try to take care of it before it becomes a huge problem.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh, not cloudy but Lark's water is prone to getting lots of diatoms.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

I would also recommend testing your water, even if the fish seems healthy and lively. it doesn't hurt to test and it can catch any problems with high ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite before your fish starts showing the symptoms of those high numbers. As for why the one tank is cloudier than the other, if its not light exposure, or some other factor is it possible one fish just produces more waste, even if they are the same species? Like maybe one poops more or has larger poop, is a messier eater and so leaves more small uneaten food particles, releases more ammonia from his gills etc.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Oh, not cloudy but Lark's water is prone to getting lots of diatoms.


You mean the tank, not the water. Yes?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would so no, its not ok to skip water changes. Opinions vary so much that I can't say for 100% what you should do, but I've had very stable systems for many years by doing weekly 25% water changes weekly. Lots of people reccommend larger water changes less often and the reasons make sense. Some people reccommend water change only if test results call for it, and a few say don't do any water chage ever. 
So... I can't tell you absolutely what to do but I will not cut back on changes, if anything I'm considering increasing my % change.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

@ *jaysee*: I'm not really sure. Both the water and the tank are cloudy for one.


@ rsskylight04: Yeah, thanks for posting about that. I keep getting mixed opinions and was told I might end up destroying a stable system. 

I'm going to do some small water changes. Worst that could happen is I'll have to start with a fresh set of plants.


Thanks for responding everyone.


----------

